# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Partitë politike dhe sfidat e sigurisë

## Davius

_Roli i partive politike në çështjet e sigurisë kombëtare është lëvruar pak ose aspak në rrethet profesionale dhe akademike shqiptare. Në morinë e botimeve politike në Tiranë, por edhe në Prishtinë, nuk ka asnjë botim që merret konkretisht me këtë temë._ 

_Mr. Afrim Krasniqi *_

Kushtetuta e Republikës dhe Strategjia e Sigurisë Kombëtare (SSK) janë dy dokumentet bazë që përcaktojnë principet, organizimin, vlerat dhe sfidat e të ardhmes për shtetin dhe shoqërinë shqiptare. Në thelbin e tyre ato kanë vetëm një dallim: Kushtetuta është dokument rregullator afatgjatë i shtetit të së drejtës, kurse SSK është platformë me karakter kombëtar, në mbështetje të Kushtetutës dhe në funksion perspektiv. Me një përvojë të shkurtër (Kushtetuta është hartuar më 1998 dhe SSK më 2000 dhe 2004), ato përbëjnë një arritje të rëndësishme për demokracinë shqiptare, por edhe një sfidë të hapur për shtetin dhe shoqërinë. Të mësuar me regjime autoritare që sunduan me dhunë dhe ligje represive, Kushtetuta hap një kapitull të ri historik: ajo hedh themelet e sistemit demokratik dhe është një garanti e madhe për parandalimin e përvojave negative të së kaluarës'9.

Në të njëjtën kohë, SSK vjen në një terren të pashkelur, pas përvojave negative gjysmëshekullore të identifikimit të interesave kombëtare me interesat e diktatorit dhe partisë - shtet. Ajo e zgjeron konceptin e sigurisë, nga modeli komunist i sigurisë ideologjike dhe klasore, në modelin bashkëkohor, ku "siguria" nuk nënkupton vetëm një koncept politik e ushtarak, por që përfshin aspektet e gjithanshme të veprimtarisë së qytetarëve, shtetit demokratik dhe shoqërisë. SSK, ashtu si Strategjia Evropiane e Sigurisë dhe Strategjia e Sigurisë e SHBA, parashohin rreziqe dhe kërcënime të reja për sigurinë, të ndryshme nga koha e Luftës së Ftohtë. Konkretisht, prioritare vlerësohen20 rreziqet politike (shtetet e dështuara, krizat, paqëndrueshmëria), rreziqet ekonomike (varfëria, disbalanca sociale, pirateria), rreziqe të mjedisit (katastrofat, mungesa e burimeve jetësore), si dhe rreziqe shoqërore (konfliktet, mbipopullimi, krimi, emigrimi, etj). Analiza e faktorëve të mësipërm është kompleks, shumë i gjerë dhe një debat që tejkalon kufijtë e një studimi të kufizuar.

Duke iu përshtatur objektivit kushtetues dhe atij strategjik për një demokraci të konsoliduar, shtet të së drejtës, zhvillim demokratik dhe integrues, do të ndalem në rolin e partive politike në çështjet e sigurisë kombëtare. Kjo temë, ashtu si mjaft të tjera të kësaj fushe janë lëvruar pak ose aspak në rrethet profesionale dhe akademike shqiptare. Në morinë e botimeve politike në Tiranë, por edhe në Prishtinë, nuk ka asnjë botim që merret konkretisht me këtë temë. Të vetmet trajtesa gjenden kryesisht si pjesë të shkëputura të trajtimit të temave të tjera që lidhen me kushtetutshmërinë dhe sigurinë kombëtare.

Në fakt, Kushtetuta e Shqipërisë i njeh një rol të rëndësishëm dhe thelbësor partive politike. Ajo i kushton partive një nen më vete (neni 9), pika e parë e të cilit përcakton se "partitë politike krijohen lirisht. Organizimi i tyre duhet të përputhet me parimet demokratike"21. Pika e dytë e këtij neni vendos kufizimet parimore të ekzistencës dhe aktivitetit të partive politike dhe konkretisht "partitë politike dhe organizatat e tjera, programet dhe veprimtaria e të cilave mbështeten në metoda totalitariste, që nxitin e përkrahin urrejtjen racore, fetare, krahinore ose etnike, që përdorin dhunën për marrjen e pushtetit ose për të ndikuar në politikën shtetërore, si edhe ato me karakter të fshehtë janë të ndaluara sipas ligjit". Në një nen tjetër (neni 131, pika "d"), Kushtetuta i njeh të drejtën Gjykatës Kushtetuese të vendosë mbi "kushtetutshmërinë e partive dhe të organizatave të tjera politike, si dhe të veprimtarisë së tyre, sipas nenit 9 të kësaj Kushtetute". Krahas kësaj kërkese, Kushtetuta u jep edhe një të drejtë të rëndësishme partive politike, të drejtën për të vënë në lëvizje, me kërkesë, Gjykatën Kushtetuese22. Në plotësim të Kushtetutës, ligji "Për partitë politike" hartuar më 1991 dhe rishikuar në vitin 2000 bën përcaktimin ligjor të partive politike. Sipas nenit 1 të këtij ligji "partitë politike janë bashkime vullnetare të shtetasve mbi bazën e ideve, të bindjeve e të pikëpamjeve politike të përbashkëta, që synojnë të ndikojnë në jetën e vendit nëpërmjet pjesëmarrjes në zgjedhjet dhe përfaqësimit të popullit në organet e zgjedhura të pushtetit"23. Neni pasardhës vlerëson se "partitë politike marrin pjesë në formimin e vullnetit politik të popullit në të gjitha fushat e jetës publike dhe kryesisht nëpërmjet: ndikimit në krijimin e opinionit publik dhe të edukatës politike; nxitjes së pjesëmarrjes aktive të shtetasve në jetën politike dhe evidencimin e aftësimit të shtetasve për të marrë përsipër përgjegjësi publike; pjesëmarrjes në zgjedhjet e përgjithshme dhe vendore". Partitë gjithashtu janë të detyruara " të përdorin vetëm mjete dhe metoda demokratike për arritjen e qëllimeve të tyre"24.

Pikërisht për shkak të rolit dhe funksionit kushtetues dhe ligjor të partive politike në formimin e vullnetit të popullit, ushtrimin e pushtetit ekzekutiv dhe legjislativ, ndikimit mbi qytetarët dhe shoqërinë, si dhe zhvillimit në tërësi të sistemit demokratik, qëllimet dhe përgjegjësitë e partive politike zënë gjithashtu një vend të rëndësishëm edhe në dokumentin "Strategjia e Sigurisë Kombëtare në Republikën e Shqipërisë". SSK e miratuar së fundi më 25 nëntor 2004 përmes një konsensusi të plotë të gjitha forcave politike parlamentare, në pikën 28.2 kërkon një rol aktiv të partive politike në sigurimin e stabilitetit politik në vend. Duke e përkufizuar stabilitetin politik, si një "çështje jetike për shoqërinë shqiptare", SSK paralajmëron rreziqet për destabilitet dhe thekson se nga "përvoja e deritanishme e demokracisë në Shqipëri provon se destabiliteti politik ka qenë i pranishëm në mjedisin e brendshëm. Ky fenomen rrezikon mosfunksionimin e mirë të institucioneve, mungesën e paqes sociale e të qetësisë publike, mosarritjen e konsensusit politik për çështje shumë të rëndësishme të vendit dhe cenon prestigjin e Shqipërisë në kuadrin ndërkombëtar"25. Në listën e rreziqeve të tjera të brendshme, të lidhura edhe me aktivitetin dhe përgjegjësitë e partive politike, SSK përcakton edhe përmasat shqetësuese të korrupsionit dhe krimit të organizuar, zhvillimin e pamjaftueshëm ekonomik, emigracionin dhe rrjedhjen e trurit, problemet demografike, pamjaftueshmërinë e burimeve njerëzore të specializuara, si dhe dezinformimin e opinionit publik.

Krahas tyre, tema të tjera thelbësore në sistemin e sigurisë në raport me partitë politike janë roli i parlamentit, forcimi i shtetit ligjor, respekti përtë drejtat e njeriut dhe minoritetit, dialogu për zgjidhjen e mosmarrëveshjeve, reforma në Forcat e Armatosura dhe institucionet e tjera të sigurisë, veprimtaria diplomatike, raportet me partnerët ndërkombëtarë, etj. Në përkufizimin e "interesave kombëtare" dhe raportit me pushtetin politik, SSK vlerëson se "pushteti politik e ka për detyrë sublime përcaktimin, mbrojtjen dhe zhvillimin e interesave kombëtare. Ky angazhim duhet të shoqerohet me kërkimin dhe sigurimin e konsensusit te gjerë nepërmjet debatit publik. Jo çdo interes kombëtar (me përjashtim të interesave të mbijetesës) mund të jetë edhe interes i përbashkët ose në interes të gjithëve. Në këtë kuptim, unanimiteti për përcaktimin dhe realizimin e interesave kombëtare nuk eshtë domosdoshmëri, por pranimi dhe konsensusi është rregull që duhet zbatuar me konsekuencë në një sistem demokratik".

Partitë politike përfaqësojnë programet e tyre përmes përfaqësimit në parlament dhe në qeverisje, rol që krijon një ndërthurje të përgjegjësive kushtetuese dhe në fushen e sigurisë26. Si të tilla, ato jane direkt të perfshira edhe në përcaktimet e "Kapitullit 4" të SSK,sipas të cilit "institucionet kryesore përgjegjëse në lidhje me çështjet e sigurisë janë Kuvendi, Presidenti dhe Këshilli i Ministrave"27. Në përputhje me Kushtetutën, Kuvendi "është organi i vetëm që miraton ligje në fushën e sigurisë dhe mbrojtjes së vendit"28, si dhe kryen funksionin e "kontrollit demokratik parlamentar" mbi institucionet e sigurisë. Presidenti është "funksionari më i lartë përgjegjës për realizimin e misionit, parimeve dhe objektivave të sigurisë së vendit dhe mbrojtjen e zhvillimin e interesave kombëtare"29 dhe në këtë funksion drejton edhe Këshillin e Sigurimit Kombëtar, një organ kushtetues dhe këshillimor i Presidentit. Institucioni i tretë, Këshilli i
Ministrave përfaqëson pushtetin ekzekutiv dhe përgjigjet "për zbatimin e SSK dhe gjendjen e zhvillimet e instrumenteve të sigurisë dhe të burimeve kombëtare"30.

Në thelbin e tyre trajtesa, ndarje dhe përgjegjësi të tilla kushtetuese në rolin e partive politike në fushën e sigurisë kombëtare, gjenden në shumicën e shteteve me sistem politik demokratik të kohsoiiduar, përfshirë edhe në ish vendet komuniste, tashmë pjesë e integruar e Bashkimit Evropian dhe NATO-s. Dallimet midis modelit shqiptar dhe atij rajonal e më gjerë, më shumë se në parimet e shkruara gjenden ne rrafshin e zbatimit konkret të tyre. Secili vend ka veçoritë dhe tiparet e veta në zhvillimet politike, rolin e partive politike, institucioneve që ato krijojnë si dhe në renditjen e rreziqeve dhe kërcënimeve për të ardhmen.

Parë nga ky këndvështrim, në dokumentet e SSK të Shqipërisë, Maqedonisë, Kroacisë, Serbisë, por edhe të Bullgarisë dhe Rumanisë ka dallime thelbësore, sidomos përsa i përket klasifikimit të rreziqeve të brendshme dhe sfidave të së ardhmes31. Të gjitha shtetet e rajonit ndajnë të njëjtin synim për integrim në NATO dhe BE; për bashkëpunim midis shteteve, treg të lirë, forcim të institucionevc; demokratike, respektim të të drejtave të njeriut, etj, por përvojat e 15 viteve të fundit kanë dëshmuar se jo të gjitha vendet iu janë përmbajtur në theib, në kohë dhe në cilësi këtyre angazhimeve32. Tashmë kur vendin e luftërave etnike në Ballkan e kanë zënë proceset e afirmimit te vlerave demokratike dhe gara për integrim, natyrshëm që në morinë e problemeve në fushën e sigurisë, secili vend ndalet,në ato probleme, të cilat do të përbëjnë kryetemën e sotme dhe të së ardhmes së afërt. Ky zhvillim ndodh edhe në Shqipëri. Duke bërë diferencimin se cilat janë problemet më thelbësore dhe më tipike në Shqipëri në fushën e sigurisë, si dhe cilat janë zhvillimet dhe përgjegjësitë e partive politike në raport me këto probleme, le të ndalemi konkretisht në disa prej tyre.

Shqipëria zyrtarisht nuk ka probleme me integritetin e saj territorial. Kufijtë e saj shtetëror janë të njohur nga shtetet fqinje dhe politika zyrtare shqiptare nuk ushqen asnjë pretendim për rishikimin e tyre33. Në dukje formal, ky qëndrim shpreh një element'me mjaft rëndësi për sistemin e sigurisë në rajon dhe më gjerë. Kjo, pasi Shqipëria, në këndvështrim etnik, është nga të vetmet shtete në botë që në kufijtë e saj tokësorë kufizohet nga banorë të të njëjtës kombësi. Në qëndrimet ndaj fqinjëve, por edhe në politikën e jashtme dhe në çështjen kombëtare nuk ka asnjë dallim midis partive politike parlamentare. Programi i tyre politik është thuajse identik, qëndrimet e qeverisë gjatë viteve 1992 e në vazhdim kanë qenë të njëjta, në funksion të rolit moderator në rajon. Shqipëria beson në një Kosovë të pavarur, një shtet i dytë demokratik i shqiptarëve në hartën e Evropës së Bashkuar. Shqipëria beson gjithashtu në integritetin e Maqedonisë, njohja e të cilës më 1993 bashkoi të gjithë spektrin politik të Tiranës.

Oëndrime konsensuale të partive politike vërehen edhe në aspektet e tjera të SSK, që kanë të bëjnë me integrimin euroatlantik, bashkëpunimin rajonal, miqësinë me vendet fqinje, respektimin e të drejtave të pakicave kombëtare si dhe në sfidën e re globale të luftës ndaj terrorizmit. Kjo e fundit merr një rëndësi të veçantë për Shqipërinë dhe kontributin e saj. Imazhi i saj ndërkombëtar si një vend me shumicë të besimit mysliman, mori një zhvillim të ri në kushtet e përfshirjes dhe pjesëmarrjes aktive në koalicionin kundër terrorizmit ndërkombëtar, shpesh të identifikuar me pa të drejtë si koalicion kundër shteteve të një besimi tjetër fetar nga ai i botës perëndimore. Me një përvojë minimale në operacionet ushtarake në vendet e tjera (Shqipëria kurrë nuk ka sulmuar as pushtuar një shtet tjetër; ajo ka ndihmuar në çlirimin e territoreve të caktuara të Jugosllavisë më 1944; nuk ka pranuar të përfshihet në luftën italo-greke (1940) dhe luftën civile greke (1949); aderoi në Traktatin e Varshavës (1955), nuk mori pjesë në asnjë operacion ushtarak të tij dhe e braktisi atë më 1968, duke qëndruar gjatë gjithë viteve 1968-1991 jashtë pakteve ushtarake të Luftës së Ftohtë), më 1992 qeveria demokratike paraqiti kërkesën zyrtare për anëtarësim në NATO. Duke filluar nga viti 1995 në Bosnje, Shqipëria u përfaqësua për herë të parë në histori me misione paqeruajtëse në kuadër të NATO dhe aleancave perëndimore. Misionit të Bosnjës iu shtua tre vjet më parë edhe dërgimi i trupave paqeruajtëse në Mosul (Irak) dhe më pas edhe në Kabul (Afganistan). Marrja e përgjegjësive të tilla natyrshëm ndikoi edhe në shtimin e mundësive për cenimin e sigurisë. Trupat shqiptare paqeruajtëse nuk kanë patur incidente serioze në misionet e tyre në tre nga vatrat më të nxehta të konflikteve në botë, por pas ngjarjeve tragjike të muajit mars 2006, kur trupat talebane rrëmbyen dhe ekzekutuan katër shtetas të kombësisë shqiptare, në përgjigje të angazhimit shqiptar në koalicionin kundër terrorizmit. Fakti se të katër personat ishin shtetas të një vendi tjetër, por përcaktues në vendimin e krerëve talebanë ishte kombësia e tyre shqiptare, e bën edhe më direkte aktin kriminal ndaj Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve. Kjo ngjarje nuk ndikon në thelbin e angazhimit shqiptar në koalicionin antiterror, por ndërkohë e bën të domosdoshme rritjen e masave të sigurisë për të gjithë shtetasit dhe vetështetin shqiptar.

Tej konsensusit politik për çështjet e integrimit, problemeve kombëtare dhe ato të thelbit të politikës së jashtme, në Shqipërinë politike të 15 viteve të fundit vërehen gjithashtu edhe qëndrime të dyzuara në zbatimin konkret të angazhimeve. Në fillim të viteve '90 partitë e përdorën hapjen drejt procesit të integrimit nga njëra palë si kapital i saj politik dhe nga pala tjetër si humbje e identitetit kombëtar. Në mesin e viteve '90 partitë kryesore politike iu afruan qëndrimeve në politikën e jashtme, por bënë dallime në qëndrimet ndaj zhvillimeve politike në Prishtinë dhe Beograd, duke krijuar përshtypjen se secila palë u përpoq të përfitojë sa më shumë kapital politik prej zhvillimeve të tilla, pa marrë parasysh interesat strategjike të gjithëpranuara të Shqipërisë. Në fundin e viteve '90 fushata shtetërore kundër elementëve radikale islamikë në Shqipëri qëllimisht u përdor si preteks për të dëmtuar imazhin politik të opozitës së djathtë. Zhvillime të tilla u përsëritën edhe pas ngjarjeve tragjike të 11 shtatorit 2001. Të njëjtat qëndrime të me dy standarde janë konstatuar edhe në trajtimin e çështjeve të tjera prioritare të sigurisë, siç jane lufta kundër korrupsionit dhe krimit të organizuar, garantimi i pavarësisë së sistemit të drejtësisë, etj. Në mënyrë të gabuar u imponua një praktikë e gabuar sipas të cilës partitë që ndodheshin në opozite janë simbol i krimit e korrupsionit apo që drejtuesit të institucioneve kushtetuese e të drejtësisë duheshin shkarkuar për paaftësi e akuza të tjera sa herë kryhej rotacioni politik.

Këto dhe të tjerë shembuj dëshmojnë se në tërësi forcat politike në qeverisje, në jo pak raste, më shumë e kanë keqoërdorur përkrahjen masive për integrim dhe orientimin gjithëpopullor,sesa e kanë kërkuar, ruajtur dhe zhvilluar atë. Në vende të tjera ish lindore, si Çekia, Polonia, Hungaria, Sllovakia, etj, pozita dhe opozita e kanë përdorur konsensusin kombëtar për integrimin si urë lidhëse midis forcave politike rivale, midis institucioneve dhe midis shtetit e qytetarëve. Reformat dhe vendimet më të rëndësishme siç janë reformat kushtetuese, ato në fushën e privatizimit, reformat në sistemin e drejtësisë, në çështjet e pronës, të integrimit, etj, janë realizuar përmes një platforme të pranuar, votuar dhe mbështetur nga të gjitha forcat kryesore politike. Kjo mënyrë e civilizuar e përballjes së shtetit dhe shoqërisë me sfidat kryesore të vendit, ka rezultuar e suksesshme dhe ka dhënë efektet e veta brenda një kohe relativisht të shkurtër, ndaj si e tillë, përbën një përvojë mjaft pozitive që duhet ndjekur nga Shqipëria dhe vendet e tjera të Ballkanit perëndimor.

Parë në retrospektivë, zhvillimet e 15 vjetëve të fundit dëshmojnë se ndërmarrja e reformave të gjithanshme demokratike, në tërësinë e tyre, sollën rezultate pozitive pozitive për vendin e shoqërinë. Me 1990 Shqipëria ishte një shtet diktatorial. Pas 15 vitesh Shqipëria përfaqëson një demokraci të konsoliduar që pretendon anëtarësimin në NATO brenda dy viteve të ardhshme. Ky ndryshim thelbësor shpreh revolucionin e madh që ka ndodhur gjatë këtyre viteve në sistemin demokratik në vend, përfshirë edhe në raportin e partive politike me institucionet përgjegjëse në fushën e sigurisë. Një vlerësim i tillë pozitiv vlen edhe për parlamentin, i cili ka pësuar ndryshime pozitive në mënyrën e funksionimit të brendshëm të tij, zgjerimin e tematikave të diskutimit, rritjen e transparencës qeveritare ndaj publikut dhe përfaqësimin më të mirë të interesave të qytetarëv^34.

*Autori është këshilltar i Presidentit të Republikës së Shqipërisë. Pikëpamjet e shprehura në këtë studim janë personale dhe nuk shprehin mendimin zyrtar të institucionit ku punon

----------


## King_Arthur

Davius shume interesante kjo qe ke shkruar , ne KOSOVE nuk e di sa parti ka por ne SHQIPERI jane 80 parti nje gje e papare ne asnje vend te botes . nder keto 12 parti jane me kryesoret ne politiken shqipetare dhe te gjitha luftojne me njera tjetren kush te fitoje me shume pushtet , dhe asnjera nuk e ka mendjen per te 
Roli i partive politike në çështjet e sigurisë kombëtare . kjo eshte me te vertete nje gje e turpshme per shqiperine dhe kosove.



p s te kete turp ai qe me ka hequr reputacionin doni te me largoni dhe mua nga F SH ?
nqs eshte keshtu dhe nqs ju besdis po iki .
po pse reputacioni im ju prishte pune ju ? kush eshte ky trimi qe me hoqi reputacionin dhe i i zinte syte reputacioni im ?Keni fituar 720 pikë une pata 4000 pike turp ai qe e beri kete .

----------


## Davius

*PARTITË POLITIKE DHE SFIDAT E SIGURISË: RASTI SHQIPTAR 
*

*Pjesa II*

_Roli i partive politike në çështjet e sigurisë kombëtare është lëvruar pak ose aspak në rrethet profesionale dhe akademike shqiptare. Në morinë e botimeve politike në Tiranë, por edhe në Prishtinë, nuk ka asnjë botim që merret konkretisht me këtë temë._ 

_Mr. Afrim Krasniqi_ 

Përvoja e vetme shqiptare me sistemin elektoral konkurrues të partive politike ishte shënuar në vitet 1921-1923. Më 1991 kur u zhvilluan zgjedhjet e para politike shumëpartiake asnjë nga protagonistët e partive dhe zgjedhjeve të viteve '20 nuk jetonte më. Më shumë se dy breza qytetarësh kishin lindur dhe u rritën në një sistem politik monopartiak, ku votimi kundër përbënte krim dhe dënohej me 10 vjet burgim. Në këto rrethana ishte e pritshme që zgjedhjet politike dhe parlamentet e para të viteve '90 të shfaqnin mangësi dhe probleme në implementimin e standardeve demokratike të zgjedhjeve dhe jetës parlamentare. Deri në mesin e viteve '60 të gjitha vendet ish komuniste shfaqën probleme të tilla, por në fundin e viteve '90 diferenca midis standardeve të aplikuara thellohej nga vendi në vend. Konkretisht Shqipëria shfaqi probleme serioze me zgjedhjet 1996,1997 dhe më pas 2001. Problemet zgjedhore krijuan institucione politike të atakueshme, dobësoi jetën parlamentaie dhe funksionin shoqëror të partive politike, tensionoi gjendjen në vend dhe në disa raste ndikoi në cenimin e stabilitetit politik e kushtetues të vendit35. Partitë politike treguan të afta të krijonin rreth tyre një rrjet të gjerë strukturash dhe mbështetësish fanatikë, por në tërësi u treguan të paafta për të krijuar standarde demokratike të zgjedhjeve, të debatit politik, të respektit ndaj pakicës dhe të mbajtjes së premtimeve elektorale. Këtyre fenomeneve negative iu shtua edhe tipari tjetër i tranzicionit shqiptar: fakti se partia fituese vazhdimisht u shfaq e njësuar me pushtetin kryesor kushtetues - parlamentin dhe atë ekzekutiv - qeverinë, duke mbajtur gjallë mentalitetin e vjetër të partisë - shtet. Të njëjtat fenomene në periudha të konsiderueshme kohore shfaqën edhe në vendet e tjera në rajon, përfshirë Kroacinë, Maqedoninë, Rumaninë dhe Bullgarinë, por në Shqiperi ato zgjatën më shumë dhe efektet negative rezultuan të ishin edhe më të mëdha. Pasojë e tyre ishte rritja e pushtetit të partive politike dhe njëkohësisht ulja e mbështetjes së tyre elektorale; rritja e pakënaqësisë së qytetarëve nga politika dhe njëkohësisht ulja e përqindjes së pjesëmarrjes së qytetarëve në zgjedhje.

Nëse marrim kompetencat kushtetuese të parlamentit (neni 170 i Kushtetutës), rezulton se megjithë krizat politike të viteve 1991, 1997 dhe problemet e qeverisjes më 1995, 1996, 2003 parlamenti nuk ka arritur të ofrojë zgjidhje politike. Në të gjitha rastet zgjidhjet janë gjetur jashtë parlamentit, kurse vetë ai është përdorur për thellimin e krizave dhe më pas për legjitimimin e zgjidhjeve të ofruara nga jashtë. Parlamenti nuk ka patur sukses as në hartimin e projektit kushtetues (1994 dhe 1998), në reformimin e institucioneve kushtetuese (propozimet kanë ardhur gjithnjë nga qëveria), në kontrollin e ligjshmërisë në vend (nuk ka një strukturë dhe komision që ndjek zbatimin e ligjeve) apo në zgjidhjen e krizave të besimit të qeverisë (nuk ka patur asnjë rast mosbesimi ndaj qeverive. Vlen të theksohet gjithashtu se për shkak të moskuptimit si duhet të rolit të parlamentir si institucioni kryesor kushtetues në vend, dhe mbivendosjes së rolit të partive kundrejt parlamentit, ka ndodhur që zhvillimet pozitive të ngritjes se 20 komisioneve Ad Hoc për hetimin parlamentar në çështje të ndryshme, të përfundojnë gjithnjë me raporte të dyzuara që japin konkluzione të kundërta. Duke patur një parlament me legjitimitet të cunguar, të pafuqishëm për të kontrolluar ekzekutivin dhe me një rendiment të ulët politik, iu la hapesirë krijimit të një oligarkie te re politike që kontrollonte njëherësh partitë politike, legjislativin, ekzekutivin dhe një pjesë të institucioneve kryesore kushtetuese36. Pjesë e mentalitetit oligarkik është kërkesa e parë e çdo mazhorance të re parlamentare për të iniciuar ndryshime nominale në krye të shumicës së pushteteve të tjera dhe institucioneve kushtetuese.

Ligji "Për partitë politike" (2000) ndalon përdorimin e mjeteve jodemokratike në aktivitetin e partive politike. Kushtetuta dhe ligji dënojnë gjithashtu ndjekjen e politikave ekstremiste që krijojnë cenim të rendit kushtetues, stabilitetit të vendit, te jetës së qytetarëve dhe pronës private. Këto parime të njohura dhe me ndikim të drejtpërdrejtë në sistemin e sigurisë kombëtare, jo gjithnjë janë respektuar nga partitë politike. Momentet më kulmore u shënuan më 1991,1997 dhe 1998. Në rastin e parë ish komunistët, në përpjekje për të mbajtur nën kontroll jetën politike dhe zgjedhjet e para shumëpartiake në vend, krijuan përplasje sociale dhe nxitën elementë të përplasjes civile. Në shkurt 1991, tre muaj pas lejimit të pluralizmit politik dhe një muaj përpara zgjedhjeve të para parlamentare, shoqata e njohur si "Vullnetarët e Enverit" u mbështet nga ushtarakët fanatikë, drejtuesit e shtetit, policia sekrete dhe pjesa më e madhe e policisë popullore. Në konfrontimet e para më 21-23 shkurt 1991 në Tiranë u vranë disa civilë të pafajshëm. Viktima civile pati edhe në qytete të tjera, si në Shkodër, Korçë, Kavajë, Elbasan, Durrës, Vlorë, etj. Qëndrimet konfliktuale të komunistëve i nxitën demokratët që menjeherë pas ardhjes në pushtet më 1992, të miratojnë ligjin për nxjerrjen jashtë ligjit të Partisë Komuniste.

Stabiliteti politik dhe ecuria demokratike e vendit u vunë ne shënjestër edhe në momente të veçuara të viteve 1992-1996. Konkretisht, më 1993 u arrestua udhëheqësi i opozitës, akt që u prit me protesta masive të grupimeve opozitare ish komuniste. Më 1994 kundërshtarët e regjimit demokratik ia dolën të bllokojnë projektin për Kushtetutën e re, kur në referendum ata fituan një përqindje më të lartë sesa përkrahësit e projektit. Elementë të tensionimit të jetës politike u konstatuan më 1994-1995 me rastin e vrasjes në kufirin jugor të rojeve kufitare shqiptare si dhe arrestimit të katër politikanëve minoritarë grekë, të akuzuar për veprimtari kriminale dhe terroriste ndaj Shqipërisë. Pas krizës së zgjedhjeve (1996) të kritizuara nga vëzhguesit ndërkombëtar (OSBE), opozita bojkotoi parlamentin dhe shpalli protesta, duke e zhvendosur krizën nga institucionet në rrugë. Por kriza më e madhe politike dhe sociale ndodhi ne muajt e parë të vitit 1997- Ajo goditi ashpër themelet e sigurisë kombëtare dhe shënoi kthim pas në proceset demokratike, zhvillimin ekonomik, përparimin e vendit dhe integrimin euroatlantik të tij" Preteks i krizës ishin falimentimi i disa firmave - piramida të fajdeve, dy prej të cilave u drejtuan nga kryetarë të dy partive politike. Krahas dhunës, kaosit dhe rënies së autoritetit të shtetit, mëse një milion armë u grabitën nga depot ushtarake dhe kaluan në duart e pakontrolluara të civilëve, kryesisht të grupeve dhe bandave kriminale. Në raste të tilla të krizës së rëndë politike dhe ekonomike, partitë politike humbën rastin të ofrojnë zgjidhje konkrete dhe të parandalojnë më të keqen. Ato, me vetëdije, u bënë pjesë e rezistencës ose e agresivitetit absurd, duke rendur më shumë pas pushtetit politik sesa ndaj vlerave të demokracisë.

Një moment tjetër kritik për sigurinë kombëtare dhe jetën politike në raport me të, ishte 12 shtatori 1998, kur pranë selisë së PD u ekzekutua deputeti Azem Hajdari, udhëheqësi kryesor i protestave antikomuniste për rrëzimin e sistemit komunist në dhjetor 1990. Vrasja tensionoi klimën politike në vend dhe reagimi pas vrasjes solli largimin e qeverisë, si dhe rikthimin e skenave dramatike te marsit 1997. Në këtë mënyrë, shteti dhe insntitucionet e tij, përfshire edhe institucionet e sigurisë, të sapongritura nga hiri i 1997, morën një goditje tjetër të madhe, për të cilën përgjegjësia kryesore bie mbi vetë partitë politike kryesore dhe udhëheqësit e tyre.

Moment kritik për sistemin kombëtar të sigurisë ishte edhe viti 1999, kohë në të cilën u zhvillua ajo që tashmë njihet si Lufta e Kosovës. Ashtu siç pritej, Shqipëria hapi dyert për rreth një milion refugjatë kosovarë të dëbuar me dhunë nga ushtria pushtuese serbe në Kosovë. Për një vend me 3 milion banorë permanentë, me ekonomi të varfër, shtet ligjor të dobët dhe të sapodalë nga kriza e thellë e viteve 1997-1998 përballimi i një shifre kaq të lartë të refugjatëve të luftës ishte një sakrificë jashtë mundësive. Vullneti i jashtëzakonshëm i qytetarëve dhe ndihma e menjëhershme ndërkombëtare evituan shndërrimin e gjendjes në katastrofë humanitare. Vlen të theksohet se për herë të parë në historinë 15 vjeçare të pluralizmit politik, partitë politike, sidomos të opozitës, hoqën dorë nga aksionet politike dhe deklaruan mbështetjen pa rezerva për kryeministrin dhe qeverinë e spektrit tjetër politik. Në këtë qëndrim, krahas ndjenjës së lartë kombëtare, ndikoi në një masë jo të vogël edhe mësimi që politika mori nga ngjarjet e viteve 1997-98.

Zhvillime problematike u shënuan edhe në vitet 2001-2003, fillimisht për shkak të problemeve zgjedhore dhe më pas luftën së brendshme politike për pushtet brenda mazhorancës së majtë. Brenda një viti u ndërruan tre kabinete qeveritare dhe Shqipëria humbi rreth dy vjet në progresin e saj drejt Marrëveshjes së Asociim - Stabilizimit me Bashkimin Europian.

Në ligjin mbi partitë politike 1991 dhe ndryshuar në vitin 2000 përcaktohet ndalimi i "forcimit të partive politike mbi baza fetare, etnike dhe krahinore"38. Fryma e këtij parimi të rëndësishëm është përfshirë edhe në Kushtetutën e Shqipërisë, miratuar me referendum në tetor 1998. Neni 9, pika 2 i Kushtetutës përcakton se "partitë politike dhe organizatat e tjera, programet dhe veprimtaria e të cilave mbështeten në metoda totalitariste, që nxitin e përkrahin urrejtjen racore, fetare, krahinore ose etnike ... janë të ndaluara, sipas ligjit"39. Në ndryshim nga kufizimi ligjor dhe më vonë fryma e kushtetutës, gjatë 15 viteve të veprimit të ligjit janë konstatuar raste të kapërcimit të dukshëm të tij.

Konkretisht, në qershor 1991 politika shqiptare u përfaqësua në tryezën me shefin e Departamentit të Shtetit me disa parti politike, midis të cilave edhe Bashkimi Kristian dhe Islam, një parti me profil të qartë fetar. Ky moment shënoi daljen e parë dhe të fundit të kësaj partie në publik. Më 1992 u regjistruan në gjykatë partitë e para me theks fetar dhe etnik, ku më kryesoret prej tyre ishin Partia Demokristiane dhe Omonia (PBDNJ), e para përfaqësuese kryesisht e bashkësisë katolike dhe e dyta përfaqësuese e minoritetit grek në Shqipëri. Zyrtarisht dy partitë deklaruan se përfaqësojnë të gjithë qytetarët dhe shtrirja e tyre është kombëtare. Më 1992 organizata "Omonia" nuk lejua të konkurrojë si subjekt elektoral për shkak të natyrës së saj etnike, por presioni ndërkombëtar detyroi autoritetet shqiptare që dy javë më pas të miratojë zëvendësimin e "Omonia"-s me një parti të re, Bashkimi për të Drejtat e Njeriut40. Në vitet e mëpasshme, sidomos gjatë gjysmës së dytë të viteve '90 dhe viteve të fundit u panë përpjekje të tjera publike për krijimin e partive mbi baza etnike dhe fetare. Edhe në zgjedhjet parlamentare (2005) konkurruan në zgjedhje dy parti të reja, Partia e Drejtësisë e orientuar drejt besimit fetar islam dhe një partie e pakicës maqedone në Shqipëri4'. Dalja e tyre në jetën publike, sidomos e partisë mbi baza fetare, shkaktoi debat publik dhe nxiti autoritetet e gjykatës të rishikojnë vendimin. Drejtuesi i saj, një udhëheqës fetar lokal, deklaroi se nuk ka lidhje midis angazhimit të tij fetar dhe politik, gjë që bindi autoritetet të lejojnë krijimin e partisë dhe konkurrimin e saj në zgjedhje. 

Tradicionalisht Shqipëria përbën një rast ideal të bashkëjetesës dhe harmonisë fetare. Kjo traditë e çmuar është ruajtur dhe forcuar gjatë monarkisë, diktaturës dhe më pas edhe tranzicionit demokratik42. Përpjekjet e veçuara për të përdorur përkatësitë fetare për interesa politike dhe për pasojë, ndarje të vendit mbi baza fetare, fatmirësisht kanë rezultuar të dështuara. Më 1913 Shqipëria me shumicë myslimane mirëpriti një princ gjerman të krishterë43. Më 1914-15 një lëvizje me karakter fetar dhe kriminal mori fund me ekzekutimin e organizatorëve. Gjatë monarkistë mbreti Zog megjithë reformat e thella në ndarjen e fesë nga shteti dhe reformimin e besimeve fetare, në një rast përdori masa ndëshkuese ndaj grupeve të ndryshme fetare (rasti i shkollave katolike dhe disa priftërinjve në Shkodër) për të dhënë mesazhe force ndaj Italisë dhe fqinjëve të tjerë44. Lufta e Dytë Botërore në tërësi nuk krijoi raporte preferenciale midis trupave pushtuese dhe besimeve fetare, por pas luftës regjimi i ri komunist ndërmori fushata represive kryesisht ndaj komunitetit katolik dhe Kishës Katolike. Represioni vijoi në të gjitha aspektet (kufizimin e burimeve të financimit te komuniteteve fetare, arrestimin dhe denigrimin e drejtuesve fetarë, bllokimin e lidhjeve ndërkombëtare, sekuestrimin e literaturës fetare, mbylljen e shkollave dhe seminareve) dhe më 1967 nxjerrjen jashtë ligji të besimit fetar, mbylljen e të gjitha objekteve fetare dhe dënimin me 10 burg të predikimit fetar45.

Në vitet '90 tranzicioni politik u shoqërua edhe me tranzicionin e besimit. Në disa raste u shfaqën përpjekje për të krijuar konflikt fetar përmes konfliktit politik. Shenja të tilla u shfaqën pas anëtarësimit të Shqipërisë në Konferencën Islamike (1992) si dhe me futjen në Shqipëri të dhjetëra organizatave humanitare nga vende të ndryshme të botës, përfshirë edhe vendet islamike. Politikanët mbajtën nën kontroll ambiciet dhe nismat ndarëse fetare të personave ose grupeve të caktuara, qoftë edhe duke bërë marrëveshje të heshtur. Kështu, në qytetin e Shkodrës gjithnjë u ruajt një raport i balancuar midis numrit të deputetëve katolikë e myslimanë, si dhe në mënyrë periodike kryetarë të bashkisë u zgjodhën përfaqësues nga secili besim. Raste të tilla u shënuan edhe në qytete të tjera ku përkatësia fetare është e balancuar. Ndërkohe nje studim i realizuar më 2005 në tre partitë kryesore politike, PD, PS dhe LSI rezultoi46 se nga grupet dominuese fetare tek demokratët ishin besimtarët myslimanë e katolikë, tek socialistët ateistët, myslimanët dhe ortodoksit, si dhe tek Lëvizja Socialiste për Integrim kryesonin besimtarët bektashinj. Të njëjtat përfundime rezultojnë edhe në analizën e përkatësisë fetare të individëve anëtarë të organeve të larta të këtyre partive, megjithëse në familjet e tyre, ashtu si në pjesën më të madhe të familjeve shqiptare, për shkak të martesave, janë krijuar identitete të përziera fetare.

Nga ana tjetër në momentet kyçe të zhvillimeve politike, siç ishin ndryshimet e vitit 1990, kriza e vitit 1991, kriza e vitit 1997, gjendja për shkak të Luftës së Kosovës më 1999, etj, komunitetet fetare shfaqën bashkëpunim dhe vullnet të fortë për të ndikuar bashkërisht në kapërcimin e krizave dhe në dhënien e mesazheve pozitive për të gjithë besimtarët e tyre. Në tërësinë e tyre, të gjitha komunitetet fetare përfaqësojnë linja reformatore dhe liberale, që respektojnë besimin tjetër dhe që mbi të gjitha besimet vendosin interesat e mëdha kombëtare, ashtu siç kishte frymëzuar dhe shprehur rreth një shekull më parë Vaso Pasha "feja e shqiptarit është shqiptaria". Në përfundim vlen të theksohet se pavarësisht problemeve të shfaqura në momente dhe kohë të caktuara, ato kanë mbetur të veçuara dhe në tërësi partitë politike dhe komunitetet fetare kanë shfaqur partneritet, respekt dhe bashkëpunim të ndërsjellët, duke i kontribuar forcimit real të demokracisë dhe vlerave më të mira te shoqërisë47.

Instituti i Statistikave (INSTAT) raporton se popullsia e Shqipërisë është 3-3.1 milion banorë48, ndërkohë që burimet ndërkombëtare raportojnë për 710 mijë emigrantë shqiptarë në vendet e tjera49. Ne dokumentin "Strategja kombëtare për emigracionin" hartuar nga qeveria shqiptare dhe IOM theksohet50 se nga shifrat e mësipërme nuk janë përfundimtare pasi numri duhet të jetë më i lartë. Konkretisht raportohet se në Greqi jetojnë rreth 600 mijë shqiptarë, në Itali 250 mijë, në SHBA 150 mijë, në Britani 50 mijë, në Gjermani 15 mijë, në Kanada 11.5 mijë si dhe më pak në Turqi, Belgjikë, Francë, Zvicër dhe vende të tjera. Kjo pjesë e konsiderueshme e qytetarëve shqiptarë vazhdon të mbetet jashtë vendimmarrjes politike, gjë që e cenon sistemin e sigurisë dhe nëse nuk merr zgjidhje afatgjatë, ndikon në dobësimin e saj. Për shkak të saj rëndësie vlen të analizohet raporti midis partive politike dhe komuniteteve shqiptare në botë, si pjesë e rëndësishme e sistemit kombëtar të sigurisë. Në analizën 15 vjeçare të këtyre raporteve konstatohen dy tipare: ndërgjegjësimi në rritje për nevojën e reformimit të sistemit elektoral dhe përfshirjen e emigrantëve në votime si dhe për pasojë, nevoja për shtrirjen e aktivitetit të partive politike në të gjitha qendrat kryesore të komuniteteve shqiptare në botë.

Në këtë funksion, vitin e kaluar (2005) disa parti politike, përfshirë PD tashmë në pushtet, promovuan nevojën e përfshirjes së emigracionit shqiptar në botë në votimet parlamentare. Ideja e tyre u përkrah masivisht nga shoqatat e emigrantëve dhe grupet kulturore, por nuk gjeti zbatim. PS dhe aleatët e tyre në qeveri u treguan skeptikë ndaj kësaj ideje, ndërkohë që nga e majta, mjaft aktive u tregua LSI, e cila organizoi manifestime të mëdha elektorale në Gjermani dhe Greqi. Zgjedhjet parlamentare u mbajtën më 3 korrik 2005 dhe natyrshëm emigrantët nuk patën mundësi të marrin pjesë, megjithëse ata u përpoqën të ndikojnë në fushatën elektorale përmes deklarimit të mbështetjes për forca të caktuara politike.

Pjesëmarrja e tyre në votime u pengua nga disa faktorë objektivë, të cilët nuk u morën parasysh në debatin politik e publik, dhe që ende nuk kanë marrë një përgjigje përfundimtare. Konkretisht, pjesëmarrja e emigracionit në zgjedhje pengohet nga sistemi elektoral. Nga praktikat e vendeve të tjera është e qartë se emigracioni mund të përfshihet në votime vetëm në rastet e një sistemi zgjedhor proporcional. Qytetarët shqiptarë në vende të ndryshme e kanë të lehtë të votojnë subjektin politik dhe njëherësh thuajse të pamundur të votojnë kandidatët në sistemin mazhoritar. Vështirësi tjetër objektive është mungesa e të dhënave të sakta për emigracionin shqiptar. Të dhënat zyrtare të shteteve mikpritëse nuk përputhen me gjendjen reale, pasi është e qartë se numri i emigrantëve në këto vende është disa herë më i lartë. Një pjesë e madhe e tyre nuk janë regjistruar me identitetin e tyre të vërtetë, të tjerë kanë emigruar në mënyrë të paligjshme dhe nuk figurojnë në listat zyrtare, dhe një pjesë më e vogël e tyre janë regjistruar si qytetarë të Kosovës. Mungesa e një regjistri të saktë të emigrantëve shqiptarë në botë, e bën të pamundur ushtrimin e të drejtës së tyre kushtetuese të votës.

Faktor pengues gjithashtu është "parimi amerikan" i mishëruar në mënyrë të tërthortë edhe në legjislacionin shqiptar, sipas të cilit e drejta e votës vlen për të gjithë ata shtetas që janë taksapagues të rregullt të shtetit të tij. Shtetasit shqiptarë në vende të tjera nuk kanë mundësi objektive për të paguar taksa personale në Shqipëri dhe si të tillë, formalisht janë të përjashtuar nga e drejta e vendimmarrjes përmes votës. Ky faktor ndikon pavarësishi se burimet zyrtare pranojnë se të ardhurat e siguruara nga dërgesat financiare të emigracionit zënë 1/6 e PBB dhe ato në total janë disa herë më të larta sesa ndihma e huaj që Shqipëria ka përfituar gjatë 15 Viteve të'fundit51. Pavarësisht nga kjo prurje jetike për ekonominë shqiptare, vetë shqiptarët emigrantë zyrtarisht nuk rezultojnë si pagues të taksave, megjithatë ata figurojnë në Listat zyrtare të Zgjedhësve në Shqipëri dhe nëse ditën e votimit ndodhen pranë familjes, i kanë të gjitha të drejtat dhe mundësitë të marrin pjesë në votime.

Sinjali i vetëm i rishikimit të kësaj politike është përpjekja serioze e ndërmarrë nga Bashkimi Evropian dhe Organizata Botërore e Migracionit (IOM) për të hartuar adresarin e saktë të shqiptarëve në botë, me synimin që në zgjedhjet parlamentare të vitit 2009 ata të kenë mundësi të marrin pjesë në votime. Arritja e këtij synimi do të shënonte një pikë historike kthese në politikën dhe shoqërinë shqiptare. shumëkush beson se shqiptarët "evropiane", tashmë të integruar në shoqëritë demokratike perëndimore, do të ishin një kontingjent vendimtar elektoral për reformimin edhe të partive politike dhe politikbërjes në Shqipëri. Ky projekt vjen në kohën kur çështja e emigracionit në shtete të ndryshme si Greqia, Italia dhe vende të tjera ka pësuar reformime të thella. Konkretisht Italia dhe Greqia kanë iniciuar reformimin e sistemit të zgjedhjeve, duke lejuar emigrantët që plotësojnë disa kritere të arsyeshme, të marrin pjesë në strukturat e partive politike, madje edhe në votimet lokale. Parti të tilla si PASOK (Partia Socialiste në opozitë në Greqi) e kanë avancuar idenë e tyre për hapje ndaj emigrantëve, duke zgjedhur përfaqësues të tyre edhe në organet qendrore të partisë. Shembuj të tillë gjenden edhe në Itali, sidomos në partitë rajonale dhe në grupet qytetare që konkurrojnë në zgjedhjet lokale.

Lidhur me tiparin e dytë, prirjen e partive për zgjerim cë aktivitedt politik në qendrat kryesore të emigracionit, problemi paraqitet sa ligjor aq edhe politik. Ligji për partitë politike në nenin 14 të tij thekson se "shtetasit e huaj që nuk kanë banim të përhershëm në Shqipëri nuk mund të marrin pjesë në formimin e një partie dhe as të jenë anëtar të saj"52. Në kushtet e dyshtetësisë së lejuar nga shteti snqiptar dhe ekzistencës së emigracionit të vjetër dhe të ri, një dispozitë e tillë krijon probleme ne zbatimin e saj. Gjatë 15 viteve kanë qenë jo të pakta rastet kur partitë politike, madje edhe ato që kanë patur mazhorancën parlamentare, kanë shpërndarë karta anëtarësimi për qytetarë dhe politikanë të huaj, të cilët i përjashton amendamenti i mësipërm. Rasd më i bujshëm është anëtarësimi publik në PS i ish kryeministrit italian Betino Kraksi (1993).

E njëjta logjikë është ndjekur edhe në zbatimin e përcaktimit kushtetues dhe ligjor53 për ndalimin e partive politiketë krijuara jashtë Republikës së Shqipërisë (neni 7) apo e përcaktimit se "veprimtaria e partive politike mund të shtrihet në të gjithë territorin e Republikës së Shqipërisë ose në disa njësi të ndarjes administrative territoriale të vendit", (neni 5), pra vetëm brenda territorit të vendit. Në fakt, ndryshe nga kufizimi ligjor, në jetën politike shqiptare ekzistojnë disa parti politike të krijuara në shtete të ndryshme, kryesisht në SHBA, Belgjikë, Francë apo Itali, të cilat më pas kanë hapur zyrat përfaqësuese në Tiranë dhe me kalimin e kohës janë regjistruar si subjekte politike konkurruese në zgjedhje parlamentare dhe lokale. Lidhur me kufizimin e dytë, gjendja paraqitet e njëjtë. Në fushatën elektorale të vitit 1997 Fatos Nano, udhëheqës historik i Partisë Socialiste dhe disa herë kryeministër, zhvilloi një miting elektoral në Athinë. Ky aktivitet, përbën rastin e parë të një mitingu të një udhëheqësi politik dhe partive politike shqiptare në një shtet tjetër. Shembulli i Nanos u ndjek vite më pas edhe nga udhëheqësit e tjerë politik, përfshirë udhëheqësin historik të Partisë Demokratike, ish Presidentin Berisha. Gjithashtu gjatë viteve të fundit partitë kryesore politike në mazhorancë dhe në opozitë e kanë injoruar këtë kufizim ligjore, duke e shtrirë aktivitetin e tyre në vende të tjera. Partia Demokratike (PD) në qeveri kanë degë të tyre në SHBA, Belgjikë, Gjermani, Greqi dhe Itali. Partia Socialiste (PS) gjithashtu ka krijuar degë aktive në Greai, Itali dhe vende të tjera. Së fundi ajo organizoi zgjedhje mbi bazë të parimit "një anëtar - një votë" në Athinë. Edhe parti më të reja politike si Lëvizja Socialiste për Integrim (LSI) kanë krijuar degë në disa vende perëndimore. Modeli i krijimit të strukturave partiake në degë tjera është importuar nga Kosova, dhe kryesisht nga përvoja e organizimit e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës. Deri më 1999 asnjë parti politike e Shqipërisë nuk kishte degë apo struktura në shtetet e tjera. Shqiptarëi atje ishin integruar dhe e zhvillonin aktivitetin e tyre politik në kuadër të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës ose partive të tjera politike kosovare.

Vazhdon >>>

----------


## Davius

*PARTITË POLITIKE DHE SFIDAT E SIGURISË: RASTI SHQIPTAR 

Pjesa III*

_Roli i partive politike në çështjet e sigurisë kombëtare është lëvruar pak ose aspak në rrethet profesionale dhe akademike shqiptare. Në morinë e botimeve politike në Tiranë, por edhe në Prishtinë, nuk ka asnjë botim që merret konkretisht me këtë temë._ 

*Mr. Afrim Krasniqi* 


Krahas zhvillimit të këtyre dy fenomeneve të rëndësishme në raportet midis partive politike dhe komuniteteve shqiptare në botë, janë konstatuar gjithashtu tipare negative; siç janë përpjekjet e organizuara për importimin e votës në favor të partive dhe kandidatëve të veçantë. Rasti i votimeve në Himarë apo disa zona të tjera kryesisht jugore, ku në prag të ditës së votimit, nga Greqia vijnë disa qindra e mijëra emigrantë të organizuar me mjete udhëtimi falas, me qëllimin publik për të votuar për kandidatët e Partisë Bashkimi për të Drejtat e Njeriut, subjekt i njohur si parti e minoritetit grek. Përdorimi i mjeteve shtetërore (shteteve fqinje) dhe burimeve financiare për sigurimin e votave masive për parti dhe kandidatë të caktuar, jo vetëm që bie në kundërshtim me ligjin, por edhe ka krijuar vazhdimisht tensione politike në vend. Për shkak të interpretimit politik si marrëdhënie midis dy shteteve, këto tensione janë shndërruar më pas në objekt kritikash dhe kundërshtish midis Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë, gjë që natyrshëm ka ndikuar edhe në sistemin e siguris.ë kombëtare.

Një tipar tjetër thelbësor që e dallon realitetin shqiptar nga ai i shumicës së vendeve ish komuniste, por edhe që edhe me nxitjen e partive politike ndikon dukshëm në sistemin e sigurisë është reforma e papërfunduar e pronësisë së tokës. Kushtetuta (neni 41) si dhe Strategjia e Sigurisë Kombëtare (pika 51) vlerësojnë shenjtërinë e pronës dhe theksojnë se "ndërtimi i shoqërisë civile demokratike ka në themel respektin për njeriun e pronën". Me zgjidhjen e çështjes së pronësisë mbi tokën lidhet zhvillimi ekonomik i vendit, ndarja me pasojat negative të së kaluarës, eliminimi i konflikteve sociale dhe rritja e nivelit të sigurisë për të ardhmen. Megjithatë problemi i pronave nuk ka marrë ende një zgjidhje të plotë dhe të drejtë.

Më 1945-1946 regjimi komunist shpronësoi pronarët e mëdhenj të tokave, rreth 200 familje, dhe ua shpërndau pronën në shifër proporcionale rreth 150 mijë familjeve të tjera54. Vetë pronarët nu« përfituan tokë, pasuria e tyre u sekuestrua dhe një pjesë e madhe e tyre përfundoi në burgje ose në kampet e internimit. Nën thirrjet për barazi regjimi krijoi një hendek të madh ideologjik e historik midis shumices pa tokë, e cila me vendim qeverie u bë pronare, si dhe pakicës së pasur, e cila me vendim qeverie u shpronësua tërësisht. Reforma agrare u shoqërua me shtetëzimin e ndërmarrjeve private, investimeve të huaja si dhe të kapitalit të çmuar qarkullues, për të vijuar më pas me modelin stalinist të kolektivizimit te plotë të bujqësisë. Në korrik 1991 parlamenti pluralist miratoi me konsensus të plotë ligjin 7501 "Për tokën", sipas të cilit, e gjithë popullsia fshatare bëhej përfituese, pronare ose shfrytëzuese e një mase të caktuar të tokave shtetërore dhe atyre të shtetëzuara55. Me këtë ligj u arrit që përkohësisht të fillonte zhvillimi i tregut privat dhe të evitoheshin konfliktet sociale midis grupeve të ndryshme të popullsisë.

Reforma e tokës qëndroi tabu deri më 1998, kur Shqipëria miratoi Kushtetutën e parë të periudhës demokratike. Kushtetuta sanksionon të drejtën e pronësisë, dhe ngarkoi parlamentin per nxjerrjen brenda tre viteve të ardhshme të ligjeve për rregullimin e çështjes së pronësisë. Parlamenti e përmbushi pjesërisht detyrën e tij gjashtë vjet më vonë, më 2004, kur mazhoranca e majtë miratoi Ligjin për Kthimin dhe Kompensimin e Pronave. Në ndryshim nga ligji i vitit 1991, ai i vitit 2004 nuk siguroi konsensusin politik midis pozitës dhe opozitës. Për pasojë, mazhoranca e djathtë e ardhur në pushtet në korrik 2005 nisi menjëherë punën për një variant tjetër të ligjit për kthimin dhe kompensimin e pronave. Krahas tij, më 2004 socialistët hartuan ligjin për legalizimet e banesave pa leje, të cilat përfaqësojnë rreth 150 mijë familje, të cilat gjatë 15 viteve të tranzicionit kishin migruar nga zonat e varfra në drejtim të periferisë së qyteteve të mëdha. Vetëm në Tiranë, për shkak të migrimit më 2005 rezulton se popullsia është shtuar me 300% në krahasim me 199256. Ligji gjithashtu nuk mori pëlqimin e opozitës së djathtë, e cila tashmë në qeveri, ka paraqituv një ligj tjetër për legalizimet. Në këtë mënyrë, dosja e kthimit dhe e kompensimit të pronës private të konfiskuar nga regjimi më 1945-46, si dhe e legalizimit të ndërtimeve masive pa leje të kfyera gjatë 15 viteve të fundit, vazhdon të mbetet e hapur, edhe pse ato mbeten dominuese në gjyqet civile, si dhe në kritikat e Bashkimit Evropian drejtuar Shqipërisë57. Partitë politike kryesore, në nxitura nga interesa elektoralë të momentit (1991,1998 dhe 2004,2005) më shumë sesa një zgjidhje të drejtë dhe afatgjatë janë perpjekur të gjejnë zgjidhje populiste, gjë që në vijimësi ka dëmtuar kapacitetet ekonomike dhe shanset e zhvillimit real të vendit.

Krahas pronësisë së tokes dhe legalizimeve në aktualitetin shqiptar shfaqen edhe probleme të tjera të mprehta, që lidhen me aspektin ekonomik të sigurisë kombëtare. Ndër më kryesoret është niveli i lartë i papunësisë, si dhe hendeku i zhvillimit ekonomik midis zonave të ndryshme të vendit58. Pjesa më e varfër mbetet zona veriore në kufij me Kosovën dhe Malin e Zi, e cila gjatë viteve 1993-1996 u godit edhe nga konfliktet e përgjithshme në rajon si dhe nga embargo ekonomike e OKB ndaj Jugosllavisë.

I lidhur me faktorët e mësipërm dhe i theksuar në çdo raport ndërkombëtar për Shqipërinë dhe rajonin, problem shqetësues për sigurinë dhe demokracinë vijon të mbetet niveli i krimit të organizuar dhe korrupsionit. Lufta ndaj këtyre fenomeneve penguese per reformat dhe përparimin e vendit, zë një vend të rëndësishëm në prioritetet afatshkurtra dhe afatgjatë te Strategjisë së Sigurimit Kombëtar. Krizat sociale dhe politike në vend, dobësitë në zbatimin e vendosur të ligjit, klima e tensionuar në rajon gjatë një dekade, rritja e bashkëpunimit midis klaneve kriminale rajonale, etj, ndikuan në stimulimin e krimit të organizuar dhe korrupsionit. Fillimisht (1991) krimi ishte dominues, më pas në mesin e viteve '90 abuzimi me pushtetin dhe aktet korruptive morën një zhvillim të madh. Më 1997 kriza e përgjithshëm solli lulëzimin e krimit të organizuar dhe trafiqeve, kurse në 4-5 vitet e fundit skandalet e korrupsionit dhe i abuzimit me detyrat shtetërore u bënë lajmi i përditshëm i medias. Aq shqetësues i bë ky fenomen, saqë në zgjedhjet e fundit parlamentare fitoi premtimi politik për luftë të ashpër ndaj korrupsionit.

Krimi i organizuar dhe korrupsioni mbeten rrezik për sigurinë dhe progresin, jo vetëm për Shqipërinë, por edhe për rajonin. Kjo u dëshmua në deklaratën përfundimtare të Samitit të Selanikut ku u theksua59 se "krimi i organizuar dhe korrupsioni përbëjnë një pengesë reale të stabilitetit demokratik, shtetit ligjor, zhvillimit ekonomik dhe zhvillimit të shoqërisë civile në rajon, si dhe një burim shqetësimesh të rënda për BE-në. Luftimi i tyre përbën një prioritet madhor" si dhe deklarimin e shefit të sigurisë së BE, Havier Solana, sipas të cilit60, "krimi i organizuar është një pengesë për progresin e vendeve të rajonit dhe një rrezik për sigurinë e të gjithëve ne këtu. Thjeshtë, ai duhet të ndalohet". Në fakt, Shqipëria shënoi progres të madh në ndalimin etrafikut klandestin detar, portragjedia nëdet nëjanar2005 e 18 personave tregoi se bllokimi është i sforcuar dhe i përkohshëm. Vlen të theksohet se iniciativa e shteteve rajonale dhe e shteteve sponsorizuese (Gjermani, Itali, Greqi dhe Turqi) për ngritjen në qytetin e Vlorës (Shqipëri) të një qendre koordinimi në luftën kundër trafikut të qenieve njerëzore dhe krimit ekonomik, u.. rezultoi një dështim. Vendet donatorë nuk u pajtuan rreth personelit, investimeve dhe sferës së veprimit, vendet e rajonit e panë atë si një privilegj për shtetin ku ndodhej, ndaj të gjithë të ndarë dhe më pas së bashku, ndihmuan në mbylljen e saj.

Një nga katër funksionet bazë të partive politike është rekrutimi i personave, të cilët prezantohen tek zgjedhësit dhe marrin poste politike në qeveri, parlament dhe institucione qendrore e lokale. Ato shprehin dhe formojnë shpresa dhe kërkesa publike për grupet dhe forcat shoqërore në sistemin politik, si dhe duke vendosur lidhje mes qytetarëve, grupeve shoqërore dhe sistemit politik, partitë politike ndihmojnë sanksionimin e rendit politik në vetëdijen e qytetarëve dhe grupeve shoqërore61. Në modelet e demokracive perëndimore pasoja e vetme negative e ushtrimit të këtyre funksioneve është rreziku i burokratizimit të partive dhe ftohja e elektoratit me to. Në demokracitë e reja ish komuniste aplikimi i funksionit rekrutues dhe përfaqësues bën dallim dhe në ndonjë vend, si Shqipëria dhe rajoni i Evropës Juglindore (duke përjashtuar Greqinë), pasojat negative i kanë sjellë një kosto të 'artë procesit demokratik.

Në SSK partive politike u adresohet detyrimi për të ndërtuar institucione të besueshme demokratike, për zhvillimin e reformave modernizuese, për transparencë, stabilitet dhe normalitet në funksionimin e institucionet e sigurisë. Duke përjashtuar institucionet politike, në rend të parë dalin institucionet e tjera kushtetuese dhe ligjore, siç janë Policia e Shtetit, Ushtria, Shërbimi Sekret, gjykatat, shërbimin diplomatik etj, të cilat së bashku përbëjnë mekanizimin praktik të veprimtarisë së një shteti. Gjatë periudhës komuniste këto institucione ishin "armë besnike e tyre kundër armiqve të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm", pra mekanizma të dhunës ideologjike të partisë -shtet me objekt kryesor "garantimin e rolit udhëheqës të Partisë së Punës, ruajtjen e shtetit të diktaturës së proletariatit, si dhe të fitoreve të socializmit"62. Për këto organe, objektivi kryesor i punës nuk ishin elementët kriminalë, vrasësit ordinerë, trafiqet e ndryshme apo aktet korruptive, por individët dhe grupet që ushqenin kritika dhe pakënaqësi ndaj partisë - shtet dhe regjimit në fuqi. Vlen të theksohet fakti se në Shqipërinë komuniste nuk pati asnjë të dënuar me vdekje, të pushkatuar ose të varur në litar për veprën e krimit ndaj personet, ndërkohë që në rastin më të fundit, në tetor 1989 në qytetin verior të Kukësit u ekzekutua me varje në litar mësuesi disident Havzi Nela, i akuzuar për agjitacion e propagandë kundër regjimit, tentativë arratisje dhe synime terrori ndaj udhëheqësve të lartë komunistë. Ndër vite drejtuesit e institucioneve të sigurisë emëroheshin nga Byroja Politike, organi më i lartë i regjimit dhe i Partisë se Punës së Shqipërisë. Zakonisht drejtues të shërbimit sekret, ushtrisë dhe policisë ishin kandidatë ose anëtarë të Byrosë Politike, pra njerëzit më të besuar të diktatorit Hoxha. Me anë të këtyre instrumenteve besnike dhe të pamëshirshme, Hoxha ia doli ndër vite të eliminoje jo vetëm kritikët dhe rivalët politikë jashtë partisë, por edhe të gjithë bashkëpunëtorët e pabindur ose dyshues brenda saj. Pjesë e eliminimeve ishte edhe kryeministri më jetë gjatë në Evropen Lindore, Mehmet Shehu, i cili e drejtoi vendin midis viteve 1953-1981, si ahe drejtuesi shumëvjeçar i policisë dhe sigurimit të shtetit, Kadri Hazbiu (1949-1982). Në tërësi Hoxha, pasi përdori kundër njeri tjetrit, ekzekutoi të gjithë shefat e sigurimit në MPB, në ushtri dhe në shërbimin e jashtëm. Të njëjtin fat pësuan gjashtë nga shtatë ministrat e Brendshëm.

Megjithë reformimin e thellë ligjor, organizativ dhe metodik, deri 2-3 vitet e fundit nuk është pretenduar nga askush pavarësia reale politike e këtyre institucione themelore në fushën e sigurisë. Partitë vazhdimisht i mbajtën nën kontroll të plotë këto sektorë, dhe në tejkalim të ligjit i lejuan ato të bëhen pjesë e tyre në fushata elektorale dhe në luftën politike. Për më tepër, fillimisht demokratët dhe më pas socialistët emeruan në polici, shërbimin sekret, drejtësi dhe diplomaci, militantët e tyre më fanatikë.

Megjithëse interesat e vendit dhe përpjekjet për forcimin e shtetit të së drejtës kërkonin që në këto sektorë strategjike të kishte stabilitet pune dhe karriere, larg militantizmit dhe sherbimeve partiake, përvoja shqiptare mbetet unikale në drejtim të kundërt. Konkretisht^3, gjatë viteve 1991-2006 Shqipëria ka ndërruar 19 Ministra të Brendshëm dhe 10 Ministra Mbrojtjeje dhe 8 Ministra të Jashtëm. Në aspektin statistikor kjo do të thotë një Ministër të Brendshem në çdo 9 muaj. Vetëm gjatë viteve 1997-2005 kur në Shqipëri qeverisi e njëjta parti politike (PS), lufta e brendshme politike imponoi ndërrimin e 10 ministrave të Brendshëm, të cilët të krahasuar në të njëjtën periudhë, janë dy herë më shumë se Maqedonia, Sllovenia, Bullgaria, Çekia, tre herë më shumë se Mali i Zi, Serbia dhe Kroacia apo pesë herë më shumë se Gjermania64. Rasti shqiptar bëhet edhe më shqetësues kur konstatohet se ndonëse të gjithë ministrat e Brendshëm kanë qenë politikanë karriere dhe kanë vijuar të jenë aktiv në partitë politike, asnjë prej tyre nuk është rizgjedhur në detyrë. Me ndërrimin e ministrave janë ndërruar edhe drejtorët e Përgjithshëm të Policisë, si dhe drejtuesit kryesorë në rrethe. Krahas policisë Shqipëria mban "rekord" me tre Prokurorë të Përgjithshëm të shkarkuar për abuzim me detyrën (1991,1992 dhe 2002), si dhe me faktin se nga tre shefat e shërbimit sekret (1991-2002), një u burgos, një doli në gjyq dhe me presion politik i shpëtoi burgut dhe i treti nën akuzë të rënda emigroi familjarisht jashtë vendit. Shifra të tilla alarmante janë regjistruar edhe në Ushtri. Vetëm një nga 5-6 gjeneralët e vitit 1991 mbeti në shërbim më 1993, ndërkohë që asnjë nga 10 gjeneralët e vitit 1996 nuk ishte më në shërbim në fundin e dhjetorit 1997.

Vitet e fundit institucionet e mësipërme duket se kanë kapërcyer fazën e tranzicionit dhe po hyjnë në një fazë të pakthyeshme pavarësie dhe konsolidimi. Rotacioni politik i vitit 2005, në tërësi, e ka pranuar këtë tendencë të re, gjë që përbën një garanci që edhe në të ardhmen partitë politike të distancohen gjithnjë e më shumë nga institucionet strategjike të sigurisë. Kjo e bën të domosdoshëm edhe korrigjimin e politikave të partive politike ndaj këtyre institucioneve si dhe gradualisht heqjen e monopolit të tyre në emërimet, drejtimin dhe kontrollin e institucioneve ekzekutive të sigurisë.

_------------------------
19 Abdiu, Fehmi: "5 vjet Kushtetutë", Tiranë, 2003.
20 Mbikqyrja parlamentare në fushën e sigurisë, Manual për parlamentarët, nr 5, 2003
21 Kushtetuta e Shqipërisë, neni 9, Tiranë 1998.
22 Kushtetuta e Shqipërisë, neni 134, Tiranë 1998.
23 Fletore Zyrtare, Ligji Nr.8580, dt. 17.2.2000, "Për partitë politike", 3/2000.
24 Poaty.
25 Fletore Zyrtare,"Strategjia e Sigurisë Kombëtare e RSH", dhjetor 2004.
26 International Democratic Institute, "Political Parties in Albania", Tiranë,
2005.
27 Fletore Zyrtare,"Strategjia e Sigurisë Kombëtare e RSH", dhjetor 2004.
28 Po aty.
29 Po aty.
30 Po aty.
31 Logoretti, Rudolf: "The Security of the Balkan Region. The Role of NATO", Ëienna, 2005.
32 BE: "Ballkani Perëndimor 2004. Asistenca. kohezioni dhe kufijtë e rinj të Europës". Bruksel. 3.11.2002.
33 Botimi "Shqiptarët në Ballkan". ISHSN. Tiranë. 2001.
34 Oli Rehn: Fjalim në Parlamentin shqiptar, Tiranë 2005.
35 Krasniqi, Afrim: "Burimet e konfliktit Politik në Shqipëri", "Politika & Shoqëria". ISPS. Tiranë, 2002.
36 Po aty.
37 Krasniqi, Afrim: "Rënia e demokracisë", Tiranë 1998.
38 Fletore Zyrtare, Ligji Nr.8580, dt. 17.2.2000, "Për partitë politike", 3/2000.
39 Kushtetuta e Shqipërisë, neni 9, Tiranë 1998.
40 IDA / IRA: "Albania electoral reports", Tiranë, 1992.
41 KQZ: Buletini i zgjedhjeve, Tiranë, dhjetor 2005.
42 Kadare, Ismail: Fjala në simpoziumin "Mbi harmoninë fetare: rasti shqiptar", Tiranë, dhjetor 2003.
43 Amstrong. D. Heaton. "Gjashtë muaj mbretëri: Shqipëria 1914". ISHSN. Tiranë 2001.
44 Sëire, Joseph: "Shqiperia, ngritja e nje mbretërie", Tiranë 2005.
45 U.S. Library of Congress. Albania - A Country Study.
46 Balla, Jonida: "Tipare të partive politike", FSHS, Tiranë 2005.
47 Konkluzione e Simpoziumit "Mbi harmoninë fetare: rasti shqiptar", Tiranë, dhjetor 2003.
48 INSTAT. "Raport mbi popullësinë", Tiranë 2005.
49 Papanagos, Harry / Sanfey, Peter: "Intention to emigrate in transition countries: The case of Albania", in Journal of Population Economics", 2001.
50 IOM / EU: "Strategja kombëtare për emigracionin", Tiranë 2005.
51 Po aty.
52 Fletore Zyrtare, Ligji Nr.8580, dt.17.2.2000, "Për partitë politike", 3/2000.
53 Po aty.
54 ASH: "Reforma agrare 1945-46", Tiranë 1965.
55 Fletore Zyrtare 1991.
56 Burimi: Instat 2005.
57 BE: Raport mbi Shqipërinë", 2004 / 2005.
58 PNUD: Zhvillimi ekonomik dhe objektivat e mijëvjecarit", Tiranë 2004.
59 BE: Deklarata përfundimtare, Samiti i Selanikut, Qershor 2002.
60 Solana, Havier; BBC, Intervistë, 26.11.2002.
61 Sutor, Bemhard; nga "Politik. Ein Studienbuch zur politischen Bildung", Paderborn 1994.
62 Platforma e Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes Popullore, KQ, Tiranë 1976.
63 Të dhënat janë marrë nga histoiku zyrtar në institucionet përkatëse.
64 Krahasimet janë bërë gjithashtu nga burimet zyrtare të shteteve përkatëse. 
_

----------

